# Bob Sikes/3 Mile Wednesday Jan.20th



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey all.Went to Sikes yesterday at 3pm to see about some sheepies,caught 2 lunker sheeps in 2 hours and missed about a dozen more.A little rusty when it comes to setting the hooks when they bite(they are tricky!),any tips on that would be GREATLY appreciated!!!I was using dead shrimp on a carolina rig.Didnt see any reds landed or anything else for that matter.

After dark Sikes went dead so drove to 3 Mile and it was white trout madness.After 4 hours ended up with 18 white trout and one slot red I fouled hooked in the gill lmao!I used a dead pinfish floated under the light for the redfish and cut up mullet and also white grub twisty tail on red jig head for the white trout.I was happy to see 3 mile produce something for me finally...


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Good report!
Thanks for the info....I'm gonna give it a try at Sikes tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

What bait did you use for sheepies? was live shrimp available at local shops? Thanks.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I used fresh dead shrimp I bought from joe patti's.Fresh live shrimp works as well,probably better if you can find some.I've also seen people use shucked oysters.Hope this helps.


----------



## penn6602 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey all, about the bait for sheepies, I've read that fiddler crab is basically a sheepies steak dinner. My roommate and I found some at Grays tackle in the Winn Dixie plaza in between Sorrento and Gulf Breeze highway. We went to NAS and had some luck there. You can see his posts in the recent "Inshore Reports". 
How he caught them (and I was attempting haha) was casting out by the structure about 20-30ft and allowing a little slack in the line. Since the sheepies dont hit the line hard, if at all, we were looking for the line to tighten or twitch slightly. We would then tighten the line as slow and soft as we could and at any chance we felt anything, would set the line but not too hard. Like I said, worked for him but I missed plenty. 
We were using .5 oz egg weights to a 1 ft leader.
Good Luck!!


----------

